# More FMA classes in Metuchen, NJ



## fmafighter (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all -

I am holding Saturday morning classes and Monday night classes. Info below.

Saturday 11:15am-1:15pm

Monday 6:30pm -8pm

The Black Belt Institute
19-23 New Street
Metuchen, NJ

Regards,

Erro Ballesteros


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2008)

You should post this on www.FMATalk.com as well.


----------



## fmafighter (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you! And will do! 

Errol


----------

